# Philippe Verdelot (1475-1552)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Philippe verdelot was a french classical composer , his art form was principally madrigals, he dies in italy,,this was for the wikipedia comment... now

I got to admit even if french and not franco-flemish , verdelot music is close to Cypriano de Rore, thus said he is part of franco-flemish matrix of polyphonists of genieous.

I haappen to have 3 albums of Verdelot offering , quite beautifull, state of the art music,hhas a madrigaalist he leading figure.


----------

